
Ask HN: How can I get Google to reinstate my adsense account? - mescalito
My adsense account was disabled in 2014, and I honestly don&#x27;t know why. If there was any wrongdoing, it wasn&#x27;t intentional, and I would have fixed it immediately. It was disabled out of the blue. I really don&#x27;t like being banned of anything, and although there&#x27;s not an immediate need for me, and the $70 that was in the account is not a biggie, I just would like this to be sorted, or at least know why.<p>I have tried all of the documented ways of appealing.<p>I actually tried it very recently one more and I get the following reply:<p>&quot;Thanks for the additional information provided in your appeal, we
appreciate your continued interest in the AdSense program. After thoroughly
reviewing your account data and taking your feedback into consideration,
our specialists have confirmed that we&#x27;re unable to reinstate your AdSense
account.&quot;<p>I doubt that what I entered on the appeal form was actually read by a human being.<p>Maybe HN readers can offer some help.
======
gallexme
same problem my adsense account got disabled 2010 because i faked some clicks
on yt videos well i was 13 :( pls dont judge me

want to do some coding tutorials now but wouldnt be able to monetize it
without things like patreon :( any ideas welcome

